# Miami, FL-Two Purebred Goldens-Bella and Sophie-in Extreme Danger!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I EMLD. ZEIDA and told her to contact the Florida Golden Ret. Rescues-I sent her a link!*

JUST LOOK at these INCREDIBLY GORGEOUS, sweet girls!!! PULEEZE, SOMEBODY, save these 2 from being turned loose God-knows-where!!!! Need a GREAT home.


IF YOU’RE NOT IN THE MIAMI, FL AREA, DON’T LET THAT DETER YOU FROM RESCUING THEM – A TRANSPORT CAN ALWAYS BE ARRANGED TO GET THESE BEAUTIES TO THEIR NEW LOVING, FOREVER HOME!!!


I know some of you rescue a different breed, other than Goldens, but just maybe you might know someone who could help beautiful Bella and Sophie! Please pass this email on to them.


*CONTACT IS: Zeida Cecilia-Mendez – EMAIL ADDRESS: [email protected]



PLEASE SAVE BELLA AND SOPHIE’S LIVES!! * 

Val Laughton



In Seneca, SC, see Diamond in the Ruff Rescue & Rehab, SC - http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC172.html

And In Okatie, SC - see Noah's Arks Animal Rescue at: http://www.Noahs-Arks.net



Please do not EVER post animals on Craigslist - Craigslist can be a horrible nightmare for the innocent animals who cannot protect themselves.

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated." (Ghandi)



From: catherine hagarty [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, October 03, 2010 9:43 AM
Subject: Miami, FL - PUREBRED GOLDEN GIRLS*XX URGENT*LiveInCages& OWNER DUMPING**
Importance: High 





SORRY OWNER 2 DUMP BELLA & SOPHIE 

THROWING THEM OUT ON COUNTRY HIGHWAY

2 BEAUTIFUL PureBred Goldens 



THEIR SAD STORY BELOW!! 

WON'T SOMEONE **Please** STEP UP FOR THESE SWEET GIRLS?? 

EXIST W/NO ATTENTION OR LOVE AT ALL, 

LIVED ENTIRE LIVES IN CAGES!! 

DESPERATELY NEED HELP B4 IT'S TOO LATE!! 

- PLEASE - 

if you cannot help them yourselves

share with someone who can



Contact: 

Zeida Cecilia-Mendez 

[email protected]

MIAMI - Owner Going To DUMP 2 PB Yellow Girls


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Unbelievable. 

Here's the e-mail with their story...

PLEASE CROSS POST & HELP SAVE THESE 2 NEGLECTED LOVES!!!
3-4 YRS OLD
Contact: Zeida Cecilia-Mendez @ 

[email protected]

Hi all... 

These 2 Goldens live across the street from my house. 

The owners do not care about them & will be getting rid of them in next 2 wks. 

He told me he'll drive them out into No-Man's land, 

drop them off

& then just leave them there.... 



He keeps them both in cages inside their garage, 

24/7 - day & night, rain or shine. 

They get to come out for few minutes to do their business 

& then back into their garage cages they go. 

As you can see they're Gorgeous females, 

Bella & Sophie. 

They were bought together as puppies, & this life is all they know. 

However, they've escaped several times during their transfer from this little area 

where they do their business & back to that garage; 

At that time?

they run free for a while

- happily diving into the different small lakes of our community.

I recently got permission to walk them whenever I can. 

With me they're finally learning manners 

-they've been totally neglected in that respect 

- and now are starting to show signs of obedience. 

They're both about 3.5 to 4 yrs. old 

- PURE BRED GOLDEN RETRIEVERS

All vaccines UTD, Both microchipped. 

They have Papers, but no pedigree. 

Both very healthy at this point. 

They LOVE to run & swim. 

These girls are very intelligent, so happy when shown affection 

& in great need of Love & Attention. 

They get dry Purina only once daily, at night, in their cages. 

They're going to be discarded & left out on their own. 

They've grown up together as puppies. They desperately need a Loving Forever Home, 

with owners that understand these beautiful dogs... 

They are so very very sweet.

Owner will GIVE THEM AWAY w/their cages. 

These beautiful girls have just 2 wks left before they're thrown out. 

Any suggestions welcomed. 

I'm appalled & trying to help them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen, go to this thread for more info on these two Labs. I sent Golden Mum info on two FL Lab Rescues last week-she contacted them but I don't know if she has heard back from them. Check with her for an update. 


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...303-2-purebred-yellow-labs-need-new-home.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thanks-I just pmd GoldenMum


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Did you ever hear from the Lab Rescues on Bella and Sophie?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this a new email or just recirculating the original one, only now it says they are pure bred Golden Retrievers? The original one said they were pure bred Labradors.

I'm beginning to think this is a scam.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've had emails from the contact for this message:
=======================================



From: Zeida Cecilia-Mendez [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, October 04, 2010 9:32 AM
To: Melissa 
Subject: RE: 2 Labs

People confuse the messages... The two yellow labs are in their new home already. 



Thanx zeida

-----Original Message-----
From: Melissa 

 Sent: Monday, October 04, 2010 10:21 AM
To: 'Zeida Cecilia-Mendez' <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: 2 Labs

Are the two Labs still in need of a home? The email is being sent around again, only now it says they are pure bred Golden Retrievers. Is that from you?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Is this a new email or just recirculating the original one, only now it says they are pure bred Golden Retrievers? The original one said they were pure bred Labradors.
> 
> I'm beginning to think this is a scam.


There is a new email circulating to the Golden Rescue Groups here in NC-it's the same two yellow Labs, this time it says they are PUREBRED GOLDENS. The NEW email going around is what Karen posted in the beginning of this thread. If you look at the link I provided in an earlier post, that is the original email that came out last week. 

I told the sender who sent it to CFGRR's mail today, thie info on these two had sent before, these dogs were LABS NOT goldens and to contact LAB RESCUES IN FL.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I never heard back from anyone, including Zeida. Not sure what to think?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeida*

I emld. Zeida-will let everyone know if she replies.


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

I was one of the people posting elsewhere on the Internet about rescue for these two labs a while back. At that time I and many others received responses from the original poster, Zaida ...there was no indication that it was any kind of scam. She said she had received a lot of responses, and that a family a few hours north of Miami appeared serious about adopting them both and that she was checking them out. A week or so later I heard through FB posts that the dogs were being picked up last Saturday. 

That's all I know...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey's Mom*

Casey's Mom

Thanks for letting us know.

Can you post the Facebook Link about these dogs here?


----------

